# best wood filler, exterior



## stachbug (May 8, 2010)

Working on an outdoor project with old seasoned wood, with lots of "Character". What is the best filler out there to fill old knot holes? Must hold up to the elements.


----------



## Rent A Painter (May 23, 2010)

try ART Flex-Tec HV is a bit expensive


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Two part Clear epoxy. 

NOt expensive, looks and works great.


----------



## opticsguy (Apr 27, 2010)

*wood filler, - bondo*

I used automotive Bondo for filler. Recommended in a wood working magazine as an alternative to some of the expensive epoxy fillers.

I cleaned and prepared the wood, used an exterior oil primer, let it dry completly. filled with bondo, sanded and filled again if needed.

Painted again with exterior primer. Then finished with a latex primer and final exterior latex paint.


----------



## markusbelly (May 28, 2010)

There are several, depending on which store you go to, I would recommend Bondex Water Putty Wood Patch or Ready-Mixed Latex Wood Patch. There is also Elmers and Minwax wood fillers that take stain.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

For a moderately priced option, try Minwax high performance filler. It is the epoxy type and available everywhere.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Post #4 and #7 look pretty much the same. What a coincidence.












 









.


----------

